# insurance



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

We here in Fl have run into a problem....the local track owners sold the track, and now the new owners wont let us race there without insurance....Even if we have all the waivers, and BS paperwork, they say we still need insurance. Does anyone have any recomendations for companies?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The new track owners should be able to provide insurance. If they are unwilling to do that, then you can contact some of your other local racing leagues (SCCA, NASA, BMWCCA, PCA, etc.) and speak to them about who insures their events. 

Just because you signed the paperwork does not absolve the track of complete responsibility. insurance for even a single autocross event still costs thousands of $, let alone a road course. and you MUST have it. first time someone gets hurt or killed at an event, it's months in court and millions in potential lawsuits for the event organizer and the track owner/manager.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The track owner should be able to give you an insurance contact. We used a company in Indiana for the 2005 SE-R Convention track day. I'll try to dig up the name. It cost us about five hundred dollars for the day.


----------



## bostonblizzard (Sep 21, 2005)

00sentra said:


> We here in Fl have run into a problem....the local track owners sold the track, and now the new owners wont let us race there without insurance....Even if we have all the waivers, and BS paperwork, they say we still need insurance. Does anyone have any recomendations for companies?


dude, try cheking out http://www.insurance-quote-free.com/chris cheaper! i've checked out progressive but they're way too high! ughhhhhh!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

this is accident liability type insurance for the track and the organization putting it on. this is NOT insurance for the vehicles and people driving at the event.


----------

